# Blue Bunny<3



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Took some new photos of me and Bunny.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you c:


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

He/she? is such a cute colour


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

She.  And thank you, she's a Bay Roan.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Love bay roans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty mare!!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

I love the color on this horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOur horse is just adorable and your bond with her is evident. I think Blue Roan is THE prettiest coloration in the horse world, bar none!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She's very cute! What breed is she?


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

*2:* She is a grade Hackney Pony.  There is probably something else in her blood but I'm not for sure. 

*Tiny: *Thank you! She is the world to me, even though I've only had her a month and half we've bonded so much. She even follows my school bus in the morning as far as her pasture will let her. (': I'm so lucky to have a second heart horse, after I lost my first I didn't think it was possible to find another like her. <3


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Your horse is Gorgeous!!! I have a slight obsession with roans haha


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Was at my friend Abby's this weekend, her neighbor's horses are right next to her house so we went for a little bareback ride. 







These little ponies scared the heck out of Bunny! Took me a good 20 minutes to get her used to them before moving on. Sure are cute though. c:


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

She's so cute! c:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

you two are adorable


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe just a girl and her horse 
lovely pictures of you and Bunny


----------



## Barrelracer130 (Dec 30, 2010)

very pretty color!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm a little (a lot) biased but my babygirl gets more beautiful every day, don't you think?


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Just mute it because my sisters/mom were talking. Haha. 
But Bunny was being spunky because 1: I put her up after a short ride (never long enough for her) and 2: We got Willow (the new horse out to give my sisters a ride. She was jealous of her 

Don

Lots of bucks and running around. If anybody is good at getting screenshots I"d love if you could get some of her in that video.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Went on a ride with my friend, Sue, yesterday. Had a really great time!
Didn't get any pictures of the trail, I will next time, it was beautiful. And luckily within easy riding distance of my house.
Here are some after pictures:
(Picasso, the Arab, decided to roll in a cornfield, that's why he is so muddy) :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I did get a few screenshots I will try to upload Bunny is so pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

love the heart on bunny's side!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Foxesdontwearbowties said:


> View attachment 112854


This foot and hoof pic is by far one of the coolest I have seen! I have no neat pics of my girl... I suck as photography!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Great pictures!! Looks like you and your horse have a very good bond  Shes gorgeous!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys are super cute together!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Spent all day with my pretty lady. Went on a trail ride spent the rest of the afternoon grooming her. She was a different shade by the end of the grooming session! Her coat was super soft too. 






Telling Willow to find her own patch of grass. She's so bossy :b














My sister and her friend saying hello.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very lovely pictures of Blue Bunny


----------

